# Feliz Cumple, Eva!!!



## Eugin

* ¡Muy feliz cumpleaños*, *querida Eva**!! *​ 




*Espero que te toque un hermoso día en Madrid y lo puedas festejar de la mejor manera!!! ¡Si es con poco trabajo, mejor!! *​ 

*Te traje **ésto **y **ésto **,como para que no te olvides de los manjares de tu país!! ¡¡Espero que no estés a dieta!!!   *​ 

*¡¡Que las disfrutes!! Ahh! y traje **esto **que creo que te vendrá bien después de tanto festejo...*   

*¡¡Muchas felicidades, EVA!!!! *​ 
​


----------



## beatrizg

*¡Que tengas un feliz día, Eva!*

*Un abrazo grande.*​


----------



## Mei

FELIZ CUMPLAÑOS GUAPISIMA!!!  

¡Hoy es tu día!

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*F *
*  E *
*     L *
*        I*
*          Z*
*                  C *
*                     U*
*                        M*
*                           P*
*                              L*
*                                 E*​


----------



## Sparrow22

* Muy feliz cumple, Eva !!!!!!! *

*que sean por muchiiiiiisimos más.!!!*


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Eva.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Muchísimas gracias a todos; no estaba en Madrid para mi cumple, así que acabo de ver vuestros mensajes. 
Eugin, muchas gracias por acordarte, y por los "manjares argentinos" (¡Hasta el tecito Cachamai¿) 
BeatrizG, muchísimas gracias por felicitarme desde la bonita Colombia. 
Mei, gracias por lo de "guapísima"... 
Tigger, has hecho honor a tu nombre con el mensaje... Saludos felinos... 
Sparrow22, "este lindo gatito" te agradece el recuerdo desde Argentina... 
Y Fernando... ¿cómo adivinaste mi edad? 
Para todos, muchos cariños desde esta soleada Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES EVA!!!!

Perdona que no te felicitara antes, espero que pasases un día genial.  

Alundra.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Muchas gracias, Alundra!
Un beso de EVA.


----------



## Rayines

Aunque con mucho mucho atraso, *¡Felicidades Evita! *desde un espléndido otoño en Buenos Aires....


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Rayines said:
			
		

> Aunque con mucho mucho atraso, *¡Felicidades Evita! *desde un espléndido otoño en Buenos Aires....



Muchísimas gracias, Inés...
¡Buenos Aires no me olvida! 
Un beso desde una primaveral Madrid...
EVA-


----------



## Lancel0t

belated Happy Birthday Eva... (I hope its not too late to greet you. )


----------



## EVAVIGIL

It is never too late, sir Lancelot; thank you so much!
EVA.


----------



## América

*MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES EVA, QUE PASES UN AÑO MARAVILLOSO*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Muchas gracias, América, por tus buenos deseos.
(A tí y a tu gatito...)
Un saludito desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

Horror... ¡el segundo cumpleaños que me pierdo este mes! 

Pero he dejado todo a un lado para obsequiarte una golosina que acompañe a tu café/chocolate. 

Saludos y felicidades atrasadas.
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Evis!!!, esto ya es más que "belated", pero aquí estoy... espero que hayas pasado un cumpleaños de p**a madre ... muchos besos desde Argentina


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Muchas gracias, Laura; y no te preocupes, que a mí también se me pasan los cumpleaños... ¡y eso que me gusta mucho festejarlos! 
Like an Angel, gracias por el mensaje. Estaba en Salzburgo, haciendo el tour de "The Sound of Music"... así que ¡estupendo!  
"Brown paper packages tied up with strings... These are a few of my favourite thiiiiings!"
Besitos desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## danielfranco

Arrrgh! I'm late again... Always late, always always...
I'm sorry, miss Eva, but finally I get to congratulate you on your (belated) birthday!
(Is there any cake left?)


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Thank you, Daniel, and never mind...
Sorry, we have already eaten all the cake... but you can count on my friendship! 
Cheers from Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## araceli

¡Ferliz cumpleaños!
Perdona la demora, es que no ando mucho por estos pagos...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Muchas gracias, Araceli, a mí me suele ocurrir lo mismo...
¡Vamos, Argentina, todavía!
Un saludito desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------

